# The beginning is in sight



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

In a weeks time we will have left our house in the UK and will be in Southampton ready for our son's wedding on the Sat. On Mon 18th we take the chunnel and make our way down to Spain. This last week or so has been so busy I never thought we would get there. Today the skip arrived and we have managed to clear the garage and just have what is coming with us. Tomorrow we start on the inside of the house, the removers are booked for next Thursday and at tbe same time the dogs go into kennels to give us a bit of working space. Those of you already over there please tell us it's all worth it lol. There has been so much to but and so much to get rid of it doesn't make sense. We are now going to enjoy one of our last Chinese takeaways.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> In a weeks time we will have left our house in the UK and will be in Southampton ready for our son's wedding on the Sat. On Mon 18th we take the chunnel and make our way down to Spain. This last week or so has been so busy I never thought we would get there. Today the skip arrived and we have managed to clear the garage and just have what is coming with us. Tomorrow we start on the inside of the house, the removers are booked for next Thursday and at tbe same time the dogs go into kennels to give us a bit of working space. Those of you already over there please tell us it's all worth it lol. There has been so much to but and so much to get rid of it doesn't make sense. We are now going to enjoy one of our last Chinese takeaways.



Its all worth it!!LOL. If nothing else you're having a great adventure and thats what lifes about. I cant wait to hear from you when you finally arrive and see what you think???!!! But good luck with the next hectic few weeks

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Those of you already over there please tell us it's all worth it lol.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


It's all worth it! Believe me! This bit is a pain in the **** but when you cross the border into Spain you can finally relax (motorway services with real toilets rather than holes in the ground...which you really do appreciate after the drive through france)! :car:

When you buy your chinese order one of everything you really love. Whilst there are MANY chinese out here, I have yet to find one that is quite the same as the best in the UK...crispy duck can often be more like sloppy duck! And I can't find crispy seaweed! 

Enjoy and keep us updated on your progress!:clap2:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> It's all worth it! Believe me! This bit is a pain in the **** but when you cross the border into Spain you can finally relax (motorway services with real toilets rather than holes in the ground...which you really do appreciate after the drive through france)! :car:
> 
> When you buy your chinese order one of everything you really love. Whilst there are MANY chinese out here, I have yet to find one that is quite the same as the best in the UK...crispy duck can often be more like sloppy duck! And I can't find crispy seaweed!
> 
> Enjoy and keep us updated on your progress!:clap2:


I've usually found French motorway services to be of a much higher standard than the Spanish.
Holes in the ground are still plentiful in both countries.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well I can't imagine how you're going to pack up your worldly belongings, marry off your son, motor your way down through France and start life in Spain with out being _*exhausted*, _but let's hope it's _*lots*_ of fun too and that you get a fair amount of resting done as well.
Have you got accommodation sorted???

Please tell us how the trip goes and your first impressions of living in Spain.

All the best!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh yes, it is definitely worth it! 

You're coming at just the right time of year too. Soon you will be enjoying those sunny, warm winter afternoons, sitting in the sun with a good book or going for a nice long walk, and your family will ring you complaining about fog and drizzle and ice ... You'll be thinking "why didn't we do this years ago?"

And hey, you can always learn how to cook your own Chinese food! There are lots of Chinese in Spain and more are moving in, so we are told, so most big towns have a Chinese supermarket. We thought we'd miss Indian food but we can get all the ingredients here.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the support, Chinese was great, real crispy duck and sorry Steve but we had crispy seaweed.
It is going to be hectic with all that's going on but what the heck no pain no gain.

We haver accommodation all booked and are looking foward to the challenges it will present. You will of course hear how we are getting on and be pestered with requests for advice 

Busy weekend ahead but must find time to say goodbye to MIL.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh! you are bringing back memories 

We did this in October 2004 (without the wedding). I agree it is a wonderful time to arrive.

My advice is, when you arrive here don't try to do everything on day 1. There are things that have to be done straight away of course but everything else can wait a while.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> In a weeks time we will have left our house in the UK and will be in Southampton ready for our son's wedding on the Sat. On Mon 18th we take the chunnel and make our way down to Spain. This last week or so has been so busy I never thought we would get there. Today the skip arrived and we have managed to clear the garage and just have what is coming with us. Tomorrow we start on the inside of the house, the removers are booked for next Thursday and at tbe same time the dogs go into kennels to give us a bit of working space. Those of you already over there please tell us it's all worth it lol. There has been so much to but and so much to get rid of it doesn't make sense. We are now going to enjoy one of our last Chinese takeaways.


Just to say wishing you all the very best in your new adventurer. Hope we shall follow you out there to Spain very soon. Should have been coming over a week on Friday but problems here with the completion of our house sale but fingers crossed for the very near future..:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> It's all worth it! Believe me! This bit is a pain in the **** but when you cross the border into Spain you can finally relax (motorway services with real toilets rather than holes in the ground...which you really do appreciate after the drive through france)! :car:
> 
> When you buy your chinese order one of everything you really love. Whilst there are MANY chinese out here, I have yet to find one that is quite the same as the best in the UK...crispy duck can often be more like sloppy duck! And I can't find crispy seaweed!
> 
> Enjoy and keep us updated on your progress!:clap2:




Try a health food shop for crispy seaweed which should be proper seaweed.
The seaweed you find in Chinese meals other than in China etc is Chinese cabbage salted.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Try a health food shop for crispy seaweed which should be proper seaweed.
> The seaweed you find in Chinese meals other than in China etc is Chinese cabbage salted.


Oh thanks, I didnt think of health food shops. *Cabbage? **Cabbage? **Cabbage?* They put seaweed on the menu and serve a bloody cabbage? what a liberty!

I can stay at home and eat a cabbage and save myself a small fortune....oooh the cheek, I have been under a false illusion for years :faint: It's like re-living the day I realised santa didn't exist 

Next someone will tell me the crispy duck is actually poached pussy cat?,,,oh no.. it is isnt it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Oh thanks, I didnt think of health food shops. *Cabbage? **Cabbage? **Cabbage[?/SIZE]* They put seaweed on the menu and serve a bloody cabbage? what a liberty!
> 
> I can stay at home and eat a cabbage and save myself a small fortune....oooh the cheek, I have been under a false illusion for years :faint:






Yes it's cabbage..usually Chinese cabbage but in reality they can use any greens.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> Just to say wishing you all the very best in your new adventurer. Hope we shall follow you out there to Spain very soon. Should have been coming over a week on Friday but problems here with the completion of our house sale but fingers crossed for the very near future..:clap2:


Thanks for the good wishes and we hope you dont get delayed too long, it must be very frustrating


----------

